# Rivkin Global



## TheUnknown (19 December 2013)

Who here follows the rivkin global portfolio they trade cfds,forex etc?


----------



## RivkinSucks (21 May 2014)

Thought I sign up and give a heads up on all people thinking of joining this pathetic service,take a look at may.rivkin mob is linked with saxo capital and collect money from saxo for spotters fee at the same time point to wrong trades to lose money.

stay away!!!!

take a look at month of may and spread the word.hopefully these je*** scum die.for running this cross-linked trading to lose money and they gain.


----------



## NickF (21 May 2014)

RivkinSucks said:


> Thought I sign up and give a heads up on all people thinking of joining this pathetic service,take a look at may.rivkin mob is linked with saxo capital and collect money from saxo for spotters fee at the same time point to wrong trades to lose money.
> 
> stay away!!!!
> 
> take a look at month of may and spread the word.hopefully these je*** scum die.for running this cross-linked trading to lose money and they gain.




Those results are very consistent. All you have to do is buy when they say sell and the other way around...

Nick


----------



## minwa (22 May 2014)

*Re: Rivkin Trading*

Smart, real traders don't run subscription services. They manage funds. 2% pa on capital and/or 20%+ watermark high way overcomes what they can make marketing $49/month to subscribers who keep churning over. "Traders" who cannot survive where performance matters turn to doing where performance doesn't matter and marketing matters - subscription services.


----------



## lostthelot (29 April 2015)

*Lost $50,000*

Signed up with Rivkin 'global' and lost $50,000 in the space of 8 months.

That's all.






FML

EDIT - I suggest no one sign up as I have learned the hard way bunch of scumbags.


----------



## johnsz (5 March 2016)

The global product is currently a mess, with extremely poor results from their advice. The product has been in draw-down or negative for over 2 years since I joined.  They have tried making changes like putting on a FX analyst, letting go of people in the team, launching an FX product then closing it, reducing the risk amounts etc.  All these have failed and the losses have deepened.  There are major problems with the team, trading model and their leadership.  So far I have lost just under half my initial investment with these guys.  Obviously I stopped trading with them!


----------



## Scammed_Man (25 October 2016)

What about Rivkin Local?
Any comments, good or bad?


----------



## luutzu (25 October 2016)

Scammed_Man said:


> What about Rivkin Local?
> Any comments, good or bad?




hmmm... if their advice/recommendation seem to fail, Global or Local wouldn't make much of a different.


----------

